# Army Train Addition



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the 1/32nd scale Cobra done and mounted to a flatcar. Maybe should have gone for 1/35th scale! Wooden pieces around the skids hold it with some across. Rotors are tied down with string that I put some liquid dull coat on to keep them from sagging in the humidity. I had these accompany me on my convoys in Vietnam. It is a old REvell kit I got on ebay.


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks very nice.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking load, good work Jerry! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw plenty of them work. 7th Air Cav, I believe. Nice flat-car load!!


----------

